# B14 to Skyline conversion



## bee_z (Apr 14, 2013)

Seriously thinking about importing a Japanese skyline and transferring the engine and transmission, gauges, brakes, suspension and all the sort onto a 1997 Nissan B14. Could anyone say if anything like this was done before. Which year/ model will best be suited in terms of conversion ease and maintenance costs? If not, which would be the best import to closely fit a B14?

Looking forward to some interesting answers....thanks


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I call balderdash on that. I'm sure if you've enough money, time, skill, and knowledge it could be pulled off. But, if you're going to import a Skyline, why not just drive it?

P.S. you do know how big of a engine the RB-series is, right? It makes the L-series look small by comparison...

On a side note, if you do import a Skyline, a 240SX or 300ZX is your best bet for a conversion. Though, I've always wanted a Datsun 810 Maxima or 510 to stuff an RB-series in.

Your best bet on importing a car to transfer over to your B14 is practically nothing. Save your money, buy a B14 SE-R with an SR20DE and turbocharge it. Or, step up with the big boys and buy a RWD, i.e. 240SX, 300ZX, or 350Z. It is a whole different world with these cars, I made the transition myself.


----------



## Gridmen (Jun 12, 2013)

If you gonna spend money and time it should be the real thing!! If not buy a S or Z chassis and create a monster!!!


----------



## bee_z (Apr 14, 2013)

I would like nothing better than to have the real thing but due to import restrictions (no vehicle older than 6 years) and used rwd vehicles on the market being abused and run down on top of the exorbitant price, I'll have to resort to this.I don't mind spending the time getting it done right. I like your suggestion BeyondBiscuits2 with regard to the 240sx. I was hearing some of the parts are direct bolt on to B14 so I might end up going this way.

If I'm going to ship a complete car, my intention is to swap out all the electrical, ECU and sorts, and transfer directly onto the B14. Will this be the better option than reflashing the ecu and using the same electrical within the car.I hear some persons get problems after a conversion and the engine won't start and all kinds of trouble.

thanks for the advice so far ppl.....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Am I missing something here? A 240SX is rear wheel drive, as is a Skyline. A B14 (aka Sentra or Sunny) is front wheel drive. Is the plan to convert a Sentra into a RWD vehicle using Skyline parts?


----------



## bee_z (Apr 14, 2013)

Seeing as the sentra is designed for fwd and not for rwd, if the conversion is to be made, I am thinking the chassis will have to be modified.However, I was never really considering the conversion to rwd. I know of some 4wd sentras but they converted to Rwd by using a pulsar gtir engine, gearbox and transfer case and weld off the front axle holes and modify one of the gears in the transfer case so all the power goes to the rear output.

The main idea behind this thread is to examine the feasibility behind a conversion like this.How far and how closely are the parts interchangeable, how much modifications must be done in the conversion and if anyone ever attempted something like this or similar to this before. what's their experience and was it worth it.

thanks....


----------

